# Pics of the OCN server room?



## gonX

Anyone up for this? I think it would be awesome


----------



## phospholipid

:O do it.


----------



## Xavier1421




----------



## Crazy9000

I knew it Xavier.


----------



## ira-k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*













....


----------



## BioHzrd

Xavier awsome pic lol !


----------



## Xavier1421

If I were home, on a machine capable of image editing, I'd have replaced the MS stuff with the obligatory flame :-\\


----------



## Mattybass

Good idea.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*












We want the server X,.... not the OCN tech support guy


----------



## MaKaVeLi

here's a quickie


----------



## DisillusionedMorals

doooo eeeet


----------



## bobcool

lolz i would join in the fun but by the time i'm done it would be next tuesday, not to goo at the quick ps


----------



## MAXAMOUS

*lol @ ductape*


----------



## trendy

The servers are probably all water cooled and have 8800GTXs just because.


----------



## Mattybass

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXAMOUS*







































*lol @ ductape*


Hmm Dr. Pepper and Orville Redenbacher Unpopped Popcorn.


----------



## kevg73

seriously lets see some pics... even the server room at my school looks pretty sweet... this should be amazing


----------



## Choggs396

I found some of the pics!


















*J/K!!!!*


----------



## iampoor

This idea was suggested a few months ago By USlatin


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I found some of the pics!











Holy BLEEEEEP!


----------



## kevg73

@choggs: lol at first pick... no way with the guys on this forum

@second pick... thats believable


----------



## DisillusionedMorals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*












I think I just threw up a little...it tastes like gross.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I found some of the pics!










*J/K!!!!*


Heh, spot the keyboard lol. The websites probably hosted by a hosting company making it impossible to get photos, or maybe not??


----------



## The_Jester

I'm up for it.


----------



## jesusiscool

i see the keyboard lol


----------



## LiNERROR

looks like the OC.net host to me...


----------



## trendy

Admin falls asleep at the keyboard too often. . .


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*











Admin falls asleep at the keyboard too often. . .










People actually live/work that way???


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


People actually live/work that way???


Notice the bottles of gin on the right haha, thats his secret!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiNERROR*











looks like the Overclock.net host to me...










Naw...that's too ancient...

Admin is constantly upgrading.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


People actually live/work that way???


Living off taters n gin Pecid n Lucky Strikes


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Living off taters n gin Pecid n Lucky Strikes










Ya, I was pretty much thinking the same thing. lol

Kinda sad, actually.


----------



## The_Jester




----------



## kdbolt70

Admin's on now... Any shots of it? Or is it just another great mystery of OCN?


----------



## admin

I will get some pictures of our setup next time I am there.

I have to warn you though, it's pretty boring









Megatron, Optimus Prime and Starscream (our servers in 2U rackmount cases) + KVM + Cisco Switch + Firewalls are not the most exciting things you have ever seen. After all - it's a server room


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I will get some pictures of our setup next time I am there.

I have to warn you though, it's pretty boring









Megatron, Optimus Prime and Starscream (our servers in 2U rackmount cases) + KVM + Cisco Switch + Firewalls are not the most exciting things you have ever seen. After all - it's a server room










You might say the same for computer pics, but I don't think it's like that








It's always cool to see what's the brains of our site.


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I found some of the pics!










*J/K!!!!*


Nah, this is your typical WoW junkies room.

WoW: Just say no!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


Nah, this is your typical WoW junkies room.

WoW: Just say no!


*looks in corner*

*screams*


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Notice the bottles of gin on the right haha, thats his secret!










No, the Pepcid is the REAL secret to keeping the Gin, nicotine and burning plastic fumes down.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I will get some pictures of our setup next time I am there.

I have to warn you though, it's pretty boring









Megatron, Optimus Prime and Starscream (our servers in 2U rackmount cases) + KVM + Cisco Switch + Firewalls are not the most exciting things you have ever seen. After all - it's a server room









Wow that does sound real boring..


----------



## d3daiM

^^ LOL nice one


----------



## Flying_Fish

admin, are you ever going to put the photos up?
I really want to see what the OCN server looks like.


----------



## SgtSpike

I'll second the motion... just curious.


----------



## XAnarchy

Agreed! Show us the room!!!! Show us the room!!!! I think it would be pretty sexy looking, after all, this is a overclocking website lol


----------



## The Mad Mule

The geeks demand to see their website makers!


----------



## hereonyourown

Everyone wanna see it


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

XD

yeah - really boring.


----------



## Truambitionz

Pics would be cool.
I would also like to see Admin's personal computer. lol


----------



## Truambitionz

So what happened?


----------



## funkycasey

dunno, would like to see pics too though


----------



## crashovride02

I would love to see some pics, boring or not!! I want them!!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i want to see it too.


----------



## Nick226

i think this thread deserver's to be resurrected. Lets see some pics of what we log onto everyday!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nick226*


i think this thread deserver's to be resurrected. Lets see some pics of what we log onto everyday!


What he said.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I wanna see the transformers...


----------



## Fyrestorm

Grave Digger. dont use Necromancy on threads.


----------



## wierdo124

Hurry up, admin!


----------



## Pooping^fish

Er...There isnt a whole room dedicated to OCN I doubt.
Isnt this rented from a server company accompanying lots of other forums and web apps?
Or is some uber-14 year old hosting this in his basement?


----------



## jobo112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I found some of the pics!










*J/K!!!!*


Obviously a WoW player...


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jobo112*


Obviously a WoW player...










dear god the wombles would have a field day in that...


----------



## sublime0

I guess the OCN servers are sacred! For no ones eyes. I bet they are using Xions or Opterons!

Yea, Admin has racks Of Opteron165 "CCBBE" all at 3.2ghz on water!


----------



## FearMeansControl

hmm, i'd highly doubt we're running an entire room somewhere. It's either a co-location of OCN hardware or a dedicated rack somewhere...

And since I've never seen a thread like "OCN Hardare Upgrades!", I've got reason to think its a dedicated rack


----------



## mortimersnerd

I want pics


----------



## admin

I will try to bring my camera tomorrow night to snap a few pics. We did post a pic of one of our servers already though.

We are actually neighbors with some pretty large sites


----------



## sublime0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I will try to bring my camera tomorrow night to snap a few pics. We did post a pic of one of our servers already though.

We are actually neighbors with some pretty large sites









Before you dissapear Like a ninja into the night can you describe the specs of our servers please?


----------



## Sonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
We are actually neighbors with some pretty large sites









That are?


----------



## Bulldog22

http://www.overclock.net/3264115-post75.html


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
Before you dissapear Like a ninja into the night can you describe the specs of our servers please?

I have listed them somewhere in the past (they will be listed in our upcoming FAQs revamp):

Our main server:
SuperMicro motherboard/chassis
2 x Quad Core Xeon 2.3GHZ
8GB of RAM
4 x Raptors in Raid 10 (finishing upgrade next week)

Our other 3 servers are Opteron 175s with 4GB of RAM each and RAID 10 Raptors in one of them. They are slowly being upgraded to new systems.

We also have one more Dual Xeon in Dallas.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I have listed them somewhere in the past (they will be listed in our upcoming FAQs revamp):

Our main server:
SuperMicro motherboard/chassis
2 x Quad Core Xeon 2.3GHZ
8GB of RAM
4 x Raptors in Raid 10 (finishing upgrade next week)

Our other 3 servers are Opteron 175s with 4GB of RAM each and RAID 10 Raptors in one of them. They are slowly being upgraded to new systems.

We also have one more Dual Xeon in Dallas.

What on earth are the raptors for? Luxury?









And yay AMD!


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
What on earth are the raptors for? Luxury?









And yay AMD!

They were purchased at a time that they were the best option in terms of performance/cost.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I have listed them somewhere in the past (they will be listed in our upcoming FAQs revamp):

Our main server:
SuperMicro motherboard/chassis
2 x Quad Core Xeon 2.3GHZ
8GB of RAM
4 x Raptors in Raid 10 (finishing upgrade next week)

Our other 3 servers are Opteron 175s with 4GB of RAM each and RAID 10 Raptors in one of them. They are slowly being upgraded to new systems.

We also have one more Dual Xeon in Dallas.









That's it??


----------



## Pooping^fish

Is that from an actual company? Sounds ish like something someone could actually run at home with an uber connection.


----------



## admin

We rent space in a major data center and build our own servers/buy our own equipment.

We have 4 servers (all rackmount tyan/supermicro systems with addon RAID 10 cards being added to all of them), a cisco 2960, 2 netscreen firewalls (upgrading now), KVM, PDU etc.

Buying all of this equipment, maintaining it and configuring it to all work correctly and securely is no easy task









The older opteron systems were not cheap when they were *originally* put together


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 

The older opteron systems were not cheap when they were *originally* put together









And how long have those Opty's been chugging along?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


And how long have those Opty's been chugging along?


Feb 06 I think?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Feb 06 I think?


Hey admin, I've always wondered, but is it only you, or multiple people on that account?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Hey admin, I've always wondered, but is it only you, or multiple people on that account?


Mainly only me now - 95% of the time.


----------



## Dillard13

Who's the other 5%?


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


Who's the other 5%?


....his alter ego.


----------



## Kopi

Then its me


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Then its me


----------



## Dillard13

L..o..L


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


Who's the other 5%?


----------



## DaCrusader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*



























Get out of there! NOW!









Can't wait for the pic's


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Wow that does sound real boring..





















here they are again inside the OCN stronghold..lol......
















you international men of mystery !!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I have listed them somewhere in the past (they will be listed in our upcoming FAQs revamp):

Our main server:
SuperMicro motherboard/chassis
2 x Quad Core Xeon 2.3GHZ
8GB of RAM
4 x Raptors in Raid 10 (finishing upgrade next week)

Our other 3 servers are Opteron 175s with 4GB of RAM each and RAID 10 Raptors in one of them. They are slowly being upgraded to new systems.

We also have one more Dual Xeon in Dallas.



The big question is.... why aren't they overclocked??!??!?


----------



## GeekMan

admin has said before that they were oc'ed


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeekMan*


admin has said before that they were oc'ed


They'd better be. If they weren't, it would be grounds for a revolt.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


They'd better be. If they weren't, it would be grounds for a revolt.










Or the servers would BSOD and OCN would be no more lmao.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeekMan*


admin has said before that they were oc'ed


SuperMicro motherboards have overclocking options????


----------



## YeaBaby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


Who's the other 5%?



It's *MEGATRON *Muhaha!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YeaBaby*


It's *MEGATRON *Muhaha!


MEGATRON Is lame. Optimus Prime FTW...Or Bumblebee.


----------



## Option B

I would imagine this as the ocn server den but with liquid lines and heatsinks all over the place and a few big barn fans....










Lance


----------



## felixfinn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Option B*


I would imagine this as the ocn server den but with liquid lines and heatsinks all over the place and a few big barn fans....










Lance


dude what are you doing with a pic of my room???


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Option B*


I would imagine this as the ocn server den but with liquid lines and heatsinks all over the place and a few big barn fans....










Lance


Lol, overkill FTW! What on earth would they need all of that for? I don't think Admin is planning on hacking the NSA anytime soon.


----------



## silverwing

Thats like NASA! LMAO


----------



## AVR512

ROFL!....does OCN have a server room for real???


----------



## BlankThis

I doubt it. Probably a rack or 2 in some site hosting building...

Blank


----------



## Option B

No that is not OCN that a web host I know call liquid web..


----------



## PeePs

When you post the pics we should have a guessing game to see who can guess which rack / computer is actually the one running OCN.


----------



## skunksmash

ooooh good idea .....it will be like indy having to pick the holy grail.....lol


----------



## adam144

That's easy, we look for the one with the modded case and LED fans.


----------



## PeePs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam144*


That's easy, we look for the one with the modded case and LED fans.


Touche....


----------



## puzzledazn

We're still waiting for the pics admin!!!!!!


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiNERROR*











looks like the Overclock.net host to me...










I be my sig rig could out-fold all of those computers combined.


----------



## Truambitionz

Bump


----------



## skunksmash

PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puzzledazn

I think admin forgot about us


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

WE WANTS THEZ PICS lol


----------



## Turnoz

*rebump*


----------



## decapitator

this right?


----------



## Lemondrips

^ lmao.


----------



## wierdo124

Someone shoot admin a PM


----------



## Coma

Someone shoot admin







I want server porn!


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Someone shoot admin







I want server porn!


lol.......

cmon admin....we dont mind if its 2 manky old towers sitting in someones shed
& wireing that spiderman would be hard pushed to recreate ......









though i would love to see pics of an office lobby ...some fit bird sittng behind the desk & a huge blue flame above her head on the wall....lol

i for 1 would love to see where my virtual self hangs out every night

lets go optimus ..... get that camera click'en


----------



## [email protected]

We have been waiting a while lol


----------



## Modki

anything yet?


----------



## 1337guy

Pics pretty please?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decapitator*











this right?


Nope. Most of their servers are in Canada, then a single one is in the US, not sure where though (but it's definitely not NJ)


----------



## Dotard

Quote:



Domain name: overclock.net

Registrant Contact:
Shogun Interactive Development
Domain Admin ([email protected])
 +1.4169074185
Fax: 
119 Spadina Ave.
Box 333
Toronto, M5V 2L0
CA

Administrative Contact:
Shogun Interactive Development
Domain Admin ([email protected])
+1.4169074185
Fax: 
119 Spadina Ave.
Box 333
Toronto, M5V 2L0
CA

Technical Contact:
Shogun Interactive Development
Domain Admin ([email protected])
+1.4169074185
Fax: 
119 Spadina Ave.
Box 333
Toronto, M5V 2L0
CA


Lmao thats like a 5 min walk from where i am right now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dotard* 
Lmao thats like a 5 min walk from where i am right now.

Are you thinking the same as me, B2?


----------



## Dotard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Are you thinking the same as me, B2?

I don't understand what you mean by that.


----------



## Fyrestorm

Lol.. go for a walk, and take alot of pics. that's what he means


----------



## Dotard

Lol, Maybe one day. I'm at work and after work all i want to do it get home. Maybe one day when i go shopping with my parents (spadina = 1 of toronto's chinatowns)


----------



## puzzledazn

Admin!! Where have you been with the pics??? Did someone steal your camera! lol


----------



## smorgan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiNERROR*











looks like the Overclock.net host to me...










I would agree, except for theres *shudder* Mac's in there.... looks like some old G4's??

HAHA


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dotard*


I don't understand what you mean by that.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bananas_in_Pyjamas


----------



## eXtr3m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*




















lool


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Updates??


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


here's a quickie












Haha, nice


----------



## JoeUbi

It's not gonna be exciting or anything... It'll just be a bunch of rackmount servers.


----------



## puzzledazn

PICS admin!!! PICSSSSSSSS


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dotard*


Lmao thats like a 5 min walk from where i am right now.


WTH....OCN is canadian??? lol


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSU_ComputerMajor*


WTH....OCN is canadian??? lol


Better believe it buddy


----------



## porschedrifter

I think its a conspiracy


----------



## Nawtheph

I love Canada... the women folk are usually better looking and will buy YOU the drinks. Not to mention some pretty bad ass mountains to board on. Oh and the beer is better than the garbage we Yanks get. Budweiser=Epic Fail.


----------



## The_Rocker

Lol... you think OCN has its own server room?

Its probably hosted on a couple of dedi's in a data centre somewhere.


----------



## JoBlo69

i bet the older server hardware that gets swapped out would sell fairly easily in the For Sale thread here....

I'd like to see some pics also!!


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

We should start a new thread as a patition for admin to show us those pictures. The official show us your server pics thread.

I'll start.... SHOW US THOSE PICS!...







(Clearing throut) please


----------



## puzzledazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I will try to bring my camera tomorrow night to snap a few pics. We did post a pic of one of our servers already though.

We are actually neighbors with some pretty large sites










He said this 5 days ago...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
Better believe it buddy

I'm not your buddeh, pal


----------



## Modki

He's not your pal, friend!


----------



## Wattes

He's not your friend, mate!

lol, joke, and looking forward to OCN serverroom pics!


----------



## Dotard

He's not your mate, bro!


----------



## Turnoz

He's not your pal, dude!


----------



## Dotard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turnoz* 
He's not your pal, dude!

ruined it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dotard* 
He's not your mate, bro!

I'm not your bro, buddeh.


----------



## JoeUbi




----------



## 1337guy

^Lol at the pic!


----------



## SiddyBoy21

lolololoolololol-at the pic. thats the best (*COMBO BREAKER*!!!!)lol


----------



## Chif

i was meant to go to bed, im so tired, but started reading this thread.. 20 min later i've got to the end with no pics haha. Owell, it was funny hehe


----------



## noobdown

i think im gonna loose all my hair and be in a walker before i see the server pic. but by then my altimzers will kick in and ill forget!!!!!


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trendy*


The servers are probably all water cooled and have 8800GTXs just because.


----------



## ldk

i dont think there are any servers. maybe they are just tying into all our PCs and employing GRID technology


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dueling Banjo's*


and none of you are friends on here. you have to meet ppl face to face to have a friendship. otherwise your just going completely with whatever crap they make up and type



You ever watch SP?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
You ever watch SP?

Who doesn't watch SP?


----------



## puzzledazn

Hrm... admin! Where are the pics!


----------



## wierdo124

I PM'd him and he said he'd get them this week.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well dangit, I read through this ENTIRE thread! No pictures of the real servers!? C'mon admin! I want to see them Opteron 175's in action! They best be good steppings and heavily overclocked, otherwise I will disown you!


----------



## puzzledazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I PM'd him and he said he'd get them this week.



admin is too scary to PM... he is the ADMIN lol...


----------



## skunksmash

BUMP!!!!!!!!!! for no pictures still.....?
















cmon optimus .....dog ate your camera....lol


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Omg will you guys just stop?!

We're still waiting for pics admin!!


----------



## Modki

It can be pics tiem nao plz?


----------



## HauntSheep

My best mate... i have never met before

And i speak to him more than i speak to my friends in RL, so he is more up to date of whats happening etc, Skype ftw! 21 hour phonecalls ftw!

Yeah cmon, FOTO'S

Read all 17 pages n got nothing

POW

http://www.overclock.net/3264115-post75.html


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *puzzledazn* 
admin is too scary to PM... he is the ADMIN lol...

Eh. I'm the admin of my site...not scary...i talked to the OCN admin on many occasions.


----------



## puzzledazn

lol... now Admin.. it's been a week already! Where are the pics!


----------



## sgdude

bump


----------



## PeePs

Quote:

thats funny that who ever started this thread probaby thinks that every server is in a "server room" and not just on somebodys desk or closet somewhere.
lol.... i'd love to see a website like this run on some computers in someones private room. Internet / electricity bill would be killer.


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

i doubt they have physical access....making pictures impossible


----------



## arekieh

I WANT PICS TOO.
lOl just read through the whole thread, but no pics


----------



## TheCh3F

um...


----------



## lenzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*












 Absolute genius


----------



## nigel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


I found some of the pics!


















*J/K!!!!*


now that's overkill!!
you must clean your room







.


----------



## Marin




----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep it friendly and on topic please guys.


----------



## HauntSheep

I was thinking about the Indian guy on the bike with laptop

You take the mic out of him, yet i think most people here have had to ring up Achmed for his support =P


----------



## jinja_ninja

There is some truth in that HauntSheep.

In my previous job I had to deal with HP tech support almost daily to raise RMAs etc.

When you actually start to talk about things other than work, you can have a nice chat and I think they appreciate it. I know I'd hate to be stuck in a call centre all day.

But, I would prefer if the support was British-based. It means the support is generally better and it provides UK jobs.


----------



## puzzledazn

Now where are the pics! lol


----------



## xlastshotx

Heres the OCN Server


----------



## x2s3w4

Double post


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Heres the OCN Server




















4 hours in maintenance and that's the only picture you got??!!


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

I WANT PICTURE lol.

I could of sworn 2 weeks ago admin PROMISED us pictures.








Also I am not liking the new update yet. lol


----------



## puzzledazn

lol... Pics..







Where are the picsssssss


----------



## ricky33183

pics??


----------



## skunksmash

lol......i think we are fighting a loosing battle here

CALLING OPTIMUS PRIME !!!!!!!!!!! where are the pics

chozart, Enterprise, or The Duke.....have a word with management
cos the ppl are getting nowhere fast


----------



## mortimersnerd

need pictures....


----------



## Truambitionz

This thread is becoming months and months old.
The time has come...


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm pretty sure he's posted pics twice.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I'm pretty sure he's posted pics twice.


Link?

Edit:
Ah, found it...j/k


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Heres the OCN Server




















surly not !!!!!!!!!! where's all the women ????


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Heres the OCN Server




















A p2 dont make me laugh


----------



## orbiter

Come on Admin! Surely your not too embarrassed to show the server. You've seen all our pictures.


----------



## Chipp

Here are some pics I had saved on my external HDD for whatever reason. No, I've never been to the server room nor seen our hardware. admin posted these sometime or another and I copied them, but I've got no idea where the original thread went to.


----------



## Turnoz

^^ The original thread is this one.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turnoz*


^^ The original thread is this one.


----------



## Polo224

Nice. Anyone else get an automatic preview from Chipp's pictures on mouse over? That was weird.


----------



## orbiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


Nice. Anyone else get an automatic preview from Chipp's pictures on mouse over? That was weird.


Yep... That's cool


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


Nice. Anyone else get an automatic preview from Chipp's pictures on mouse over? That was weird.


yeah. Must be from when they were doing maintenance for 4 hours on sunday


----------



## Malisk

oh wait, nah thats mine...


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malisk*











oh wait, nah thats mine...


you are the epidimy of your avatar


----------



## tofumonster

Wow. I just spent the past 25 minutes going through all 20 pages of this thread.

And correct me if I'm wrong...

Our servers are being upgraded from opts to xeons?


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofumonster*


Wow. I just spent the past 25 minutes going through all 20 pages of this thread.

And correct me if I'm wrong...

Our servers are being upgraded from opts to xeons?


Admin posted the specs awhile ago, we had 2 servers with opterons but he didnt upgrade them, he got 2 more servers with quad cores


----------



## mortimersnerd

Ok. where are those pics admin, or did you loose the camera like The Duke did...


----------



## usman_hussain1987

yeh i think that the whole community want to see some bad ass machines running on water cooling with outrageous speeds. and benchmarks.


----------



## Unknownm

I went through 6 page (40post per page) pictures to find there is no SERVER PICTURES???


----------



## 3XPeriment

Oh, 20 minutes of my life WASTED looking through 20 threads and NO PICTURES! CURSE YOU ADMIN!

EDIT: I retract prior curse of admin, lest I get forced into the dark pit of OCN-lessness. *gasps*


----------



## pioneerisloud

I could have SWORN that Chozart or one of the other mods posted some pics of the servers already in here a few pages back? Am I wrong? I'm not going through all the posts to find them again though.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I could have SWORN that Chozart or one of the other mods posted some pics of the servers already in here a few pages back? Am I wrong? I'm not going through all the posts to find them again though.


http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...ml#post3858821


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...ml#post3858821


Thanks man! I just KNEW it was posted already. Sorry Chipp for getting your name confused with Chozart







. Don't use the banhammer on me!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofumonster*


Wow. I just spent the past 25 minutes going through all 20 pages of this thread.

And correct me if I'm wrong...

Our servers are being upgraded from opts to xeons?


No, Xeons are being added on I believe.

*edit*

Oh look, another page!


----------



## Sanders54

Moar Pics!


----------



## Indignity

What is wrong with you people??

Unless it's being modified(which I highly doubt), it's a bloody server!!!

http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...h+Images&gbv=2

There; look at those to appease you.

.................................................. ............................. /me walks away from the podium


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Thanks man! I just KNEW it was posted already. Sorry Chipp for getting your name confused with Chozart







. Don't use the banhammer on me!


I can think of worse people to be confused with.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
What is wrong with you people??

Unless it's being modified(which I highly doubt), it's a bloody server!!!

http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...h+Images&gbv=2

There; look at those to appease you.

.................................................. ............................. /me walks away from the podium

Maybe because we want to see what OCN is ran off of?

Maybe because we are curious?

Maybe because we want to see the parts that are being used?


----------



## The_Rocker

*OMG ITS ONLY A WEBSITE!!!!!! Its going to be a normal server! Possibly two or 3 due to the popularity of the site!!

There is not going to be some amazing mega server room full of overclocked machines!!!*

I would say a couple of quad core xeons or opty's maybe.


----------



## h33b

It's actually just an ethernet cable plugged into the Allspark


----------



## abe_joker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


*OMG ITS ONLY A WEBSITE!!!!!! Its going to be a normal server! Possibly two or 3 due to the popularity of the site!!*

*There is not going to be some amazing mega server room full of overclocked machines!!!*

I would say a couple of quad core xeons or opty's maybe.


freakin website that consumes a lot of bandwith and storage...we want to see how our servers ARE!!!
Admin...pics are required!!!


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *abe_joker*


freakin website that consumes a lot of bandwith and storage...we want to see how our servers ARE!!!
Admin...pics are required!!!
























That and mainly because...


----------



## Sanders54

Gief pics


----------



## Taeric

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...s-servers.html


----------

